# Mouse food



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Does anyone make there own mouse food? I use gerry gerbil or harry hamster usually but thinking about getting bulk ingredients and mixing my own. Just finding somewhere that stocks them lol

So what would you add?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

speak to Nerys, she makes up her own food from bulk bags. :grin1:


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

ok will do, thanks.

have emailed supreme (who make gerry and harry) and asked why they dont do a mouse one lol

I've picked through a list of dried ingredients, obviously some are only in small amounts but these are...

alfalfa
maize
wheat
oats
beans???
peas
carrot
sunflower seeds
pumpkin seeds
raisins
peanuts

just not sure what all they little seeds are that floats about???


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

I was miss stupid just before christmas.......... they were selling off 15 kg bags of propper mouse food in wilkinsons for £5 a bag, I only bought one


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

lol oh dear:roll2: do they still do a mouse one? dont go in town very often.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

they do a mouse and gerbil one, but dont do the loose food in bins any more, and no bulk bags. I might check out a couple of feed mills, see if they do a mix (or could make one up) wrantage feed mills always used to be helpful, and westcountry feeds might be worth a try as well, not sure we have any this way though.


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

I get mine from Wrantage, just ordered a different brand this morning, see what it's like.

They do some loose ingredients, so will have a look on Thursday when I go up there.

I used to go to west country aswell but Wrantage is alot closer. If I can avoid town traffic I will:lol2:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we use the tesco value one....

but give them fresh fruit and veg most days to supplement it...

whatever we have, they get too. and we get the fruit bags that are reduced too... 

sami


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

How much is the Tesco value one then? This one I'm getting is 20kilo for £14.00. 

Doesn't too much fruit and veg give them the squits?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

nope, they don't have it every day... maybe once or twice a week. and haven't noticed a problem with them so far... 

the tesco one is 99p for 1kg. so yours is better! might have to invest in some of that! 
actually... there is a shop in mansfield that does the big sacks, and it was only £7.50 i think for 15kg.... i'd forgotten about that til now... 
hmm...


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

how bloody much!

oh my god!!! *faints*

no WAY !!!!!!!!

oh boy oh boy, maybe i should start selling my own brand mix..

i currently blend at least 6 loose products into one... maize, oats, poultry grain, rabbit food, dog biscuit and pig pellet.. 

and i pay... umm... well i think a large metal dustbin full, about a weeks supply for me, costs about £15 or so.. i reckon thats about 40 kilo maybe?

i think i was getting about 100 kilo of food for about £30-40 depending on what i mixed into it.. in all seriousness, i can look at doing it to supply i guess if people wanted, and were willing to pick up.. 

N


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

mix me up a sack full for next time I am down..............


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

40 kilo?? Blimey thats great. Never thought of poultry grain and pig pellet.

If I was able to get down, would be an idea:lol2: 

And I thought my 20kilo price was good!!!

Will defo have anose now and see what loose mix they do:hmm:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

are you any where near julia?

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

peaches, i reckon it cost me about £15 a week, to feed and do fresh bedding for my entire rodent collection.

which is nice 

N


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah that's good, considering how many you have lol.

My lot have gone a bit slack atm and only have 5 cages on the go , doesn't take long to do though lol

the 15kilo would last me 3 weeks roughly, that was harry hamster, 15kg for £15.00, but has just gone up to about £20!!

I get huge bags of bedding from the feed mill, thats £7.00.

Yeah am near-ish to Julia, about 25-30mile I guess.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Aug 4, 2006)

i would have a sack next time im down too if thats ok?
thats good stuff u give then nerys.....have tried to do something similar but not so good as urs...lol


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Ooh Mr.Bob your near me lol

scrap the distance thing, that's google taking the long route, about 18 miles:icon_redface: :roll2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i so the smam as Nerys, pig pellet, dog biscuit, oats, rabbit food, flaked maize and i just done 100KG for £21!!!


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Hmmm I think I need to change :lol2: 

Can I just check though, the ingredients your buying, is this at cost price or normal retail? Just so I have an idea price wise what I could expect to pay.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

normal retail down here.. i just bulk buy from the local feed merchant

julia and sam are down on saturday... and riley and sarah are coming for a bale of shavings on thursday, so lets think..

julia, sam.. so you want a bag each? what's that in Kg ? i've keep all the spare feed sacks, and i'm sure i have some large plastic mouse food bags somewhere.. and peaches? i'm not sure how much it works out as exactly, but i can promise it's cheaper than what you are being stung for! for that matter if you want to come saturday too you are welcome?

i can also get hay down there... last time i checked it was £3.50 a bale, but it may have gone up since.. hays been pricey down here of late, not enough rain (oddly) and not enough grass.. 

a bale of hay lasts me for months... i guess i could do a split bale if thats better.. a sandwich or too or something.. you need to freeze it before use tho. that would come in.. umm... probably a bin bag lol...

shavings... how about shavings.. i know space is an issue... its very compact in the bales, but does fluff up a lot once out.. so not sure if bagging it would actually help or not.. i think i pay between £5-£6 a bag on those, and thats for.. err, must be either 20kg or 25kg, i've never looked tbh..

so, yeah, let me know really.. orders taken... : victory:

N


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

dog food sacks ect are usuall about 15kg it depends how 'bulky' the food is, i would guess a sack would be between 12 AND 15 KG ? ISH LOL

lol must remember how small sams car is lol !
but i will deffo have a sack of food and may be a bag of shavings as well :grin1:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lol, i can just see you now driving off down the road leaving a trail of shavings behind the car lol

N


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

We use rabbit food!
we get huge sacks from jolly`s petshops...they love it...so do the rats


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Hmm tis an idea, will have to chat with Rob (hubby) see what plans he has for the weekend and the car.......depends on the tide times lol

Meant to be picking up the curly mice from Julia too at some point so could be couple birds and one stone:lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

oo ok.. and i fancy those vivs of yours... fancy a deal/trade for anything?

N


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

laura - if you use JUST rabbit food.. you need to supplement it, as rabbit food, for some odd reason, contains no vitamin C..

N


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Nerys said:


> oo ok.. and i fancy those vivs of yours... fancy a deal/trade for anything?
> 
> N


:hmm: I'll get back to you on that one ok?........depends what you have :lol2: 

Right best get some work done lol


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

What time on Saturday are you thinking Nerys? if you want the vivs, I'm sure we can work something out.

Just will have to see if their nannys free to have the kids!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

errr... not sure what time julia and sam are coming here.. will find out..


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If anyone here has access to Batleys the pet shop wholesaler (cash and carry) I get my mouse food bags there for £5.50 + VAT for 15kg


----------

